# You know it is going to be a bad day...



## slb862 (Aug 18, 2011)

When you point your cell phone at the TV and it takes you a while to figure out why the channel isn't changing.  <shaking head>


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 18, 2011)

My first call of the shift was for a confused woman doing just this :rofl:


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 18, 2011)

slb862 said:
			
		

> When you point your cell phone at the TV and it takes you a while to figure out why the channel isn't changing. <shaking head>





MedicBender said:


> My first call of the shift was for a confused woman doing just this :rofl:



Glad you two got to meet.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 18, 2011)

slb862 said:


> When you point your cell phone at the TV and it takes you a while to figure out why the channel isn't changing. <shaking head>


I'm pretty sure there's an app for that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2011)

Ha. I have the xfinity app on my phone to change channels. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 18, 2011)

When you wander about the house wondering where the heck you left your glasses and realize hey! they're on your face, that's why you can see without poking yourself in the eye this morning.


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> When you wander about the house wondering where the heck you left your glasses and realize hey! they're on your face, that's why you can see without poking yourself in the eye this morning.



when you're looking for your cellphone in the dark and then realize you are using the light of your cellphone to look for it.


----------



## dstevens58 (Aug 18, 2011)

You pull your uniform out of the laundry dryer at oh-dark-thirty, get into work and realize that due to static cling, a pair of your wife's panties are in the middle of your back.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 18, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> when you're looking for your cellphone in the dark and then realize you are using the light of your cellphone to look for it.




HAHAH I have done that! 

Or I was talking on the phone, and the person I was talking to asked what I was doing...and I answered...Looking for my phone. 

:rofl:


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 18, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> You pull your uniform out of the laundry dryer at oh-dark-thirty, get into work and realize that due to static cling, a pair of your wife's panties are in the middle of your back.



I believe we have a winner!


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 18, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> You pull your uniform out of the laundry dryer at oh-dark-thirty, get into work and realize that due to static cling, a pair of your wife's panties are in the middle of your back.



Or, you go to pull your uniform out of the dryer at oh-dark thirty and realize you were so tired the night before you merely loaded the dryer and didn't start it.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 18, 2011)

Or when you are going to be late for work, run out of the house in a hurry, and discover you just locked yourself out of car and home. 

Did that a couple weeks ago. The sup had to send someone to get me lol


----------



## Hunter (Aug 25, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> when you're looking for your cellphone in the dark and then realize you are using the light of your cellphone to look for it.



Lol!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 25, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> when you're looking for your cellphone in the dark and then realize you are using the light of your cellphone to look for it.



Guilty


----------



## Nerd13 (Aug 26, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> when you're looking for your cellphone in the dark and then realize you are using the light of your cellphone to look for it.



Guilty of that one on a 4 am call on my last shift. Glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a flash drive on my keychain that looks almost exactly like a key.

Its gonna be a bad day when I try to use it to lock the door.


....or worse, look at it when it doesn't fit in the door and think "What's this thing for?"


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 29, 2011)

Or when you climb out onto the balcony of your neighbours fifth floor apartment and spider-man over to your apartments balcony, go through the sliding balcony door because you think you have locked your keys in the house, then having braved death you realise your keys are in your pocket ....


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 29, 2011)

You wake up in a panic thinking you didn't set your alarm, throw your uniform on and call dispatch to tell them you're going to be late... when you aren't scheduled that day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2011)

When you get a page from dispatch for anything before your shift even starts.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 29, 2011)

When you catch a 90 mile round trip transfer because your relief was late on a demented patient that could have gone by wheelchair van but the NH didn't have anyone to drive the van. :glare:

(It's gonna be a REALLY bad day when)the above happens at the start of the second day of a 48hr shift where the station your working on day two is around 100 miles from the station you worked on day one...


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> When you catch a 90 mile round trip transfer because your relief was late on a demented patient that could have gone by wheelchair van but the NH didn't have anyone to drive the van. :glare:
> 
> (It's gonna be a REALLY bad day when)the above happens at the start of the second day of a 48hr shift where the station your working on day two is around 100 miles from the station you worked on day one...



See, Texas is too big.  That's just ridiculous.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 29, 2011)

Or when you left all your electronic toys on the charging counter.  Because you wanted to have them charging during the night and wouuld grab them on your way out the door.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 29, 2011)

Start of a bad day:
You get up, shower, get dressed and go about your routine seriously considering booking sick because you're too exhausted to go to work. And then after about 30 minutes you look at the clock and realize you got up almost three hours before your alarm. I've done that three times.

End of a bad day:
You pull into the driveway at home and reach for the radio to book off at base. Takes more than a second of confusion to figure out why there isn't a radio in your car.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 29, 2011)

Midway through a bad day: Your partner finds you standing outside the truck, hitting the unlock button on your car's remote, and looking bewildered. It takes a moment before you realize what you're doing wrong.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 30, 2011)

When the supe calls you at 0630....So, ummmmm you coming into work today, or not? 

Oh shoot! You were supposed to be there at 0600! So after flying out of bed, barely getting wet in the shower, and throwing your day bag in the car, you show up 30 minutes later, and almost an hour and a half late.....at the wrong agency. :-( Nope, you don't work there till tomorrow. Two hours and 15 minutes late to the right agency. One of the night shift guys was kind enough to cover for me. :-S


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 31, 2011)

... or when you get pulled over for speeding while one your way to work.... and when you go to pull out your driver's license you find your left your wallet at home in your non-work pants... and when the officer asks for your registration and insurance, you can't find it in the glove compartment where it and the registration are always located.....

with a night that started like that I should have just called in sick......


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 1, 2011)

...when you forget how you like your coffee.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 1, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> ...when you forget how you like your coffee.



That's pretty appropriate coming for a man of your user name :rofl:


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> That's pretty appropriate coming for a man of your user name :rofl:



....when it takes me a good 15 seconds to figure out that joke.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2011)

Ambulance calls City 3
City 3 is clearing hospital and returning
City 3 redirect, for ALS, ten delta (chest pain for non MPDS literate)

*Brown says foul, foul words and looks at MDT

Hmm says Brown, looks like we are in for a good one Black, patient at back of house, down small hallway, weighs 200kg, 24hr post discharge for MI, crew on scene having difficulty extricating, patient still in significant pain ....

*Brown says even more foul, foul words .....


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Sep 1, 2011)

When, on the first job of the day, and in front of your boss (who you've called for a lift assist)...you manage to put your hand in the pt's ceiling fan :blush:


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> When, on the first job of the day, and in front of your boss (who you've called for a lift assist)...you manage to put your hand in the pt's ceiling fan :blush:



Bloody hell, was the ceiling fan on at the time?

And WTF how did that happen, either this bloke had a low ceiling or you are really tall?


----------



## Bambulance (Sep 1, 2011)

I like it when I try to change the channel with a simple press of my thumb with nothing in my hand.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 1, 2011)

You know it's a bad day when you get toned out for chest pain 25+ min. away and two minutes into your response you hear:

"Medic 11 from dispatch with an update, pt. no longer breathing, CPR in progress"

On top of that, you're doing mutual aid and you find out someone left the map book for this county out of the ambulance...


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

fast65 said:


> You know it's a bad day when you get toned out for chest pain 25+ min. away and two minutes into your response you hear:
> 
> "Medic 11 from dispatch with an update, pt. no longer breathing, CPR in progress"
> 
> On top of that, you're doing mutual aid and you find out someone left the map book for this county out of the ambulance...



Did they have basics closer to the patient being dispatched as well? The medics in my county are all based out of the hospitals and sometimes the closest medic is 25 minutes away.


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Sep 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bloody hell, was the ceiling fan on at the time?
> 
> And WTF how did that happen, either this bloke had a low ceiling or you are really tall?



Yep the fan was on low at the time. Had gloves on and didn't cut the gloves but when I got to hospital and took them off I'd taken a chunk of skin off my finger and had blood through the finger of the glove :-(. 

I'm not overly tall (5'9") but yes the ceilings were low!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 1, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> Did they have basics closer to the patient being dispatched as well? The medics in my county are all based out of the hospitals and sometimes the closest medic is 25 minutes away.


Yup, the VFD was 4 shocks in by the time we got there, and they were just yanking out the King because apparently they felt they got it in the wrong place due to gurgling in the lungs. :/


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never had a bad EMS day, only miserable partners who ruin my vibe.  :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 1, 2011)

My day today.


When you get to the hospital on your second call to find that your patient has escaped.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My day today.
> 
> 
> When you get to the hospital on your second call to find that your patient has escaped.



Come on, who doesn't love a good scavenger hunt?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 6, 2011)

Im not a fan of 5150 scavenger hunts...^^^  They have more experience than me :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My day today.
> 
> 
> When you get to the hospital on your second call to find that your patient has escaped.



Thats just dodging a bullet there.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------

